# My 'kids' Quinn and Parker



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally managed to get a decent outdoor pic of Quinn (staffie cross) with our new addition, Parker.

It's coming up 2 weeks since he moved in, from Dogs Trust in Evesham and they get on like a house on fire! It's play, play, PLAY! Can't wait to get his vax's complete (delayed by kennel cough ) and then we can get some nice outdoors pics of them running and playing together!

Parker & Quinn:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww what cute faces! Lovely!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

lovely lookjng pair,great photo


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely Photo 

I love Quinn's collar !


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> Lovely Photo
> 
> I love Quinn's collar !


Thank you! It was handmade by Emma of Sweetpea & Boo. Highly recommended


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my god, they are beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

what a gorgeous looking pair :thumbsup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Both gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## lynne9999 (Jun 5, 2012)

lovely pic, your dogs are gorgeous


----------

